
Get inc., legal, accounting, taxes easily done for your startup in one place - davj
https://launch.gust.com/start/
======
rman666
This looks pretty interesting, especially for the first year or two of a
startup's life.

~~~
andrew_gust
Thanks! We specifically designed it to remove the barriers and costs that come
with starting up, especially for first-time founders who may not be aware of
all the bases they have to cover.

------
kayef
How's this any different than Stripe's Atlas?

~~~
davj
Cap table management

~~~
davj
And more inclusive... anyone can sign up now

------
moenen
Why a subscription model?

~~~
andrew_gust
Good question! Most of the tools and services included are ongoing, rather
than one-time. We designed Gust Launch to support your startup through its
entire lifetime, and many of the things you need (like legal advice,
bookkeeping, tax prep, and cap table management) are ongoing for that reason.
Aside from the incorporation, basically everything else included in the
product is subscription-modeled by other businesses that solely offer that one
piece of the product.

